
UN calls for investigation into Crown Prince involvement in Bezos phone hacking - mzs
https://www.ohchr.org/EN/NewsEvents/Pages/DisplayNews.aspx?NewsID=25488
======
mzs
It's written in diplomat, the technically most interesting parts are the
annexes
[https://www.ohchr.org/Documents/Issues/Expression/SRsSumexFr...](https://www.ohchr.org/Documents/Issues/Expression/SRsSumexFreedexAnnexes.pdf)

